# Small Hive Beetles?



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I am located in West central Illinois. This is my fourth year beekeeping. I have never seen a small hive beetle in any of my hives. I pulled entrance reducers today on mid April packages. These little beetles came out the front when I did. Are these small hive beetles? I noticed they are on the landing boards of my over wintered hives also. They squish very easy. 

Thanks


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep, SHB, welcome to the club


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

jbeshearse said:


> Yep, SHB, welcome to the club



I did not think they are that bad in central Illinois. I need to get some beetle traps!


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

\QUOTE=GOHoney;1415378]I did not think they are that bad in central Illinois. I need to get some beetle traps![/QUOTE]

No, this is the top of one of ,y strong hives a few years back. This is shb.










﻿


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

Was it the warm winter or did these things get introduced with my packages? I have never had them before. I have 20 hives.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

GOHoney said:


> Was it the warm winter or did these things get introduced with my packages? I have never had them before. I have 20 hives.


Probably both. they reproduce much faster in warm weather.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

They do not look like SHB to me. The shape is too elongated.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

No, not SHB. A SHB would be gone before you got your phone up to take a picture. They are quick, smaller, rounder, and black, not brown.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

appalachianoutdoors said:


> No, not SHB. A SHB would be gone before you got your phone up to take a picture. They are quick, smaller, rounder, and black, not brown.


They are not that fast and even slower when its cold. Possibly these are not SHB, but my vote is that they are, and I have seen plenty. zoom in on the picture with the individual beetles, not the one that they are face to face.

Could be something else, but I doubt it.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

jbeshearse said:


>



Thanks to all of you for your relies. I didn't think SHB and they squish way to easy. I have limited exposure to SHB, more reading. maybe seen one or two. The bees don't seem to mind these guys. I went into one hive and could not find them on frames.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Good, I hope you are right and I am wrong. I despise SHB. rather deal with mites any day of the week


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

From looking at the picks, not the same critter. Any idea what they are?


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

jbeshearse,

If they are SHB I need to take action now. They do not have the black I have seen in pic's. They smash very easy. I have never put in traps, due to I never see them.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think it is an issue for you now. They are easy enough to find in the hives when you have them in any threatening numbers. the bees generally will chase them to the top so when you remove the lid you sill see them. Very black, it is still easy to squish them.

I would not worry about it right now.

I have hundreds at the time in my hives. The photos I just posted were just now taken of my observation hive.


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

jbeshearse said:


> I don't think it is an issue for you now. They are easy enough to find in the hives when you have them in any threatening numbers. the bees generally will chase them to the top so when you remove the lid you sill see them. Very black, it is still easy to squish them.
> 
> I would not worry about it right now.
> 
> ...



I have never see anything what like you posted. I will watch and see if they pose any threat. If anyone has any idea what they are please chime in.


----------



## paw kettle (Jul 21, 2015)

I am in central Texas we have shb bad. Last year i poured beneficial nematode mixture around and under my hives was in them this aft. saw one


----------



## doug reed (Feb 1, 2014)

paw kettle said:


> I am in central Texas we have shb bad. Last year i poured beneficial nematode mixture around and under my hives was in them this aft. saw one


Where did you get your nematode?


----------



## paw kettle (Jul 21, 2015)

sorry for delay in answer we can buy them at plant nurserys or order on line


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

I work at a hydrponics store and we sell parasitic nematodes regularly. They work really well for all kinds of pests. One trick is to release them all in the same spot so they can breed and get a foothold. Pretty sure the company is orcon organic control inc.

Has anyone done research on other natural predators of shb? I know red centipedes eat lots of different beetles and larvae. How about raising them in enclosed environments with only shb as a food source to train them so to speak. Then put a few on a solid bottom board in a top entrance hive... Will centipedes mess with the brood?


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Those are SHB!!!!!!!!!


----------

